# link to pic of my car after accident



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I am still waiting to get my car back from the shop after my accident in April.

Click the link to check it out!

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112973


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

man that should've been totalled out. I would've just gotten a new specV. Was it your fault?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhm....OW....I'm in agreement with Tekmode, it should have been totalled out...though what's the prelimiary estimate on what they need to replace, and is your shop going to use OEM parts? If not, tell them to use OEM parts, because generic aftermarket parts are crap (I'm sure you already know that, though)


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Uhm....OW....I'm in agreement with Tekmode, it should have been totalled out...though what's the prelimiary estimate on what they need to replace, and is your shop going to use OEM parts? If not, tell them to use OEM parts, because generic aftermarket parts are crap (I'm sure you already know that, though) *


when i got hit, i needed new front bumper, drivers fender and headlight. That alone was like $1500. I can't imagine them not totalling a car that is worth about $14,000 blue book if it gets $9,000+ in damages.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow! what the hell did you hit? Or what hit you?


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, not totalled. The current estimate is over $9k. I got hit by a Ford Ranger doing between 55-60. Yes it was my fault. 
The car is almost done, I am now waiting on a CF hood, and maybe a couple of really small parts. 
If things don't go well with the hood I am getting, I'll be entering some threads in every forum I know slammin a couple of companies!

I am having troubles with a couple places, so they'd better "come correct"
and take care of me.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *Ok, not totalled. The current estimate is over $9k. I got hit by a Ford Ranger doing between 55-60. Yes it was my fault.
> The car is almost done, I am now waiting on a CF hood, and maybe a couple of really small parts.
> If things don't go well with the hood I am getting, I'll be entering some treads in every forum I know slammin a couple of companies!
> 
> ...


how was it your fault?


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Because I pulled out in front of her. 2 lanes going in each direction, w/center turn lane. traffic was backing up, and a person stopped so I could pull through. I crept out, slowly, didn't see anyone, pulled out som***Whack!!!!***e more and never saw her until my hood crumpled. That is how it was my fault. She was going 10-15 mph over, but I still violated her right of way.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *Because I pulled out in front of her. 2 lanes going in each direction, w/center turn lane. traffic was backing up, and a person stopped so I could pull through. I crept out, slowly, didn't see anyone, pulled out som***Whack!!!!***e more and never saw her until my hood crumpled. That is how it was my fault. She was going 10-15 mph over, but I still violated her right of way. *


daym taht sucks...that is why i always wait til I can see who is coming


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

well, I was only out in the lane aout 1.5 feet, I got nailed right in front of the front tire. I am not making excuses, just pointing out that I was really trying to be cautious. The bad part is my dad was in the car w/me. They (m+d) just got to Cali that day for a weeks visit.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *Ok, not totalled. The current estimate is over $9k. I got hit by a Ford Ranger doing between 55-60. Yes it was my fault.
> The car is almost done, I am now waiting on a CF hood, and maybe a couple of really small parts.
> If things don't go well with the hood I am getting, I'll be entering some threads in every forum I know slammin a couple of companies!
> 
> ...


That sucks man. Hope your car is cool after it's fixed, . Later,
Fletch


----------

